# MAC blush swatches



## geeko (Aug 3, 2007)

I do not know where to post this, the swatch thread or say cheese..

but i decided to post this in Say Cheese as nobody requested for any swatches for MAC blushers, so i don't think i can post this in the swatch thread.

Hope my swatches help people who are interested in buying MAC blushers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









Springsheen, Peachykeen, Pinch O' Peach, Peaches





Dollymix, Smile, Pink Swoon, Well Dressed, Don't Be Shy





Blushbaby, Coygirl, Dame, Petalpoint





Overprint, Foolish Me, Goddess, Desirous





Mocha, Stray Rose, Plum Foolery, Flirt N' Tease, Fab





Rose hip/blossom up duo, Cute, Golden Kitty/Primpin' due





Lune, Maidenchant, Summer Lily, Sweet William

*UPDATED WITH MINERALIZED BLUSH SWATCHES*





Gentle, Pleasantry, Gleeful, Dainty





Warm Soul, Merrily, Nuance, Love thing

*UPDATED WITH BEAUTY POWDER BLUSH SWATHES*





Sassed Up, Shy Beauty, Sweetness, Hipness, Fashion Frenzy, Joyous





Pearl Sunshine, Pearl Blossom, Vivacious, Eversun, Secret Blush, True Romantic


----------



## anshu7 (Jun 17, 2008)

MAC Pinch O Peach NC30 Skintone.Not a very clearswatch.Will put a better one soon!
clickable thumbnails


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Aug 22, 2008)

*MAC Blushes VS EyeShadows*

*MAC Blushes VS MAC EyeShadows
*

MAC Powder Blush: *Style* - Bright coral-peach with golden shimmer (Frost)
MAC Eyeshadow: *Paradisco* - Soft bright pinky-coral with golden shimmer (Frost)
MAC Powder Blush: *Sunbasque* - Gilded peach with pearl (Sheertone Shimmer)
MAC Eyeshadow: *Expensive Pink* - Pink with gold duochrome (Veluxe Pearl)

in order of pigmentation (most to least payoff)
1) Expensive Pink is super pigmented and the gold pearl is gorgeous
2) Sunbasque
3) Style
4) Paradisco (really had to pile it on to show... would recommend this layered over another colour like Coral Pro E/S)











*Pans: Style vs. Paradisco 
*





*Pans: Sunbasque vs. Expensive Pink
*





*Style :: Paradisco :: Sunbasque :: Expensive Pink
*










*Closest to camera to Furthest from camera:
Style :: Paradisco :: Sunbasque :: Expensive Pink*


----------



## Zantedge (Sep 30, 2008)

On paler than NW 15 skin. Natural Lighting. No base. No flash.
*
Pinch Me* (Sheertone)












*True Romantic *(Beauty Powder Blush)












both:


----------



## barbie.doll (Feb 24, 2009)

Here are some swatches of *Sweet As Cocoa* blush!


----------



## Ju Morais (Feb 26, 2009)

*Hi girls! My MAC blushes*..
*sweetness*
http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/n.../sweetness.jpg
*joyous*
http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/n...ais/joyous.jpg
*pinch me*
http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/n...is/pinchme.jpg
*blushbaby*
http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/n.../blushbaby.jpg
*plum foolery*
http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/n...lumfoolery.jpg
*springsheen*
http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/n...pringsheen.jpg
*dainty*
http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/n...ais/dainty.jpg
*love thing*
http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/n.../lovething.jpg
*harmony*
http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/n...is/harmony.jpg
*pink swoon*
http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/n.../pinkswoon.jpg
*margin*
http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/n...ais/margin.jpg
*improvise*
http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/n.../improvise.jpg
*fad-dabulous*
http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/n...d-dabulous.jpg

*Hope my swatches help! *


----------



## highonmac (Mar 7, 2009)

- remoce this post-


----------



## geeko (Mar 19, 2009)

Anyway i have to rave about my latest love... - MAC Style blush. It's peachy and has a frost finish...and i love love this color on my face




style on my face with northern light msf as highlighter




comparison swatch with other peachy blush


----------



## Catatonia (Mar 22, 2009)

This is my first swatch attempt, I hope it helps at least someone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MAC mineralize blushes L-R: Warm Soul, Pleasantry, Dainty, Gentle, Merrily


----------



## Mirella (Mar 30, 2009)

MAC Blooming










MAC Fleurry


----------



## Skura (May 11, 2009)

MAC Dollymix:





NC 25/30 skin, daily light


----------



## hippie_ippie (Jun 20, 2009)

Springsheen (L), Pinch Me (R)


----------



## caramel_geek (Jun 20, 2009)

Indoor lighting, no flash, nc20-25


----------



## Monsy (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## chickatthegym (Jul 29, 2009)

Here is my collection of Beauty Powder Blushes and Mineralize Blushes... I had more swatches of them on my hands but got the pans mixed up and forgot which was which LOL! Will update with more when I get time


----------



## chickatthegym (Aug 3, 2009)

Here are my Mineralize Blush swatches on NW25/30 skin:


----------



## caramel_geek (Aug 4, 2009)

Taken by the window, with natural. No flash. NC20-NC25.


----------



## Just a Girl (Aug 31, 2009)

*Gentle*

flash








no flash








*Sweetness*





*Just a Pinch*


----------



## nichollecaren (Sep 6, 2009)

So I searched all over for swatches of these on my skintone...with no luck. They are so highly recommended for WOC. 

I hope it helps someone!





Format




Loverush




Raizin




photographed in natural light on NC45


----------



## Karrie (Sep 7, 2009)

Mineralize Blushes


----------



## Mirella (Oct 15, 2009)

MAC Dollymix on NC25 skin


----------



## blowyourmind (Oct 21, 2009)

just pics and swatches on paper of my blushes





here is a bigger version:
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2461/...96acc309_b.jpg


----------



## primor2 (Nov 6, 2009)

mac true romanctic beauty powder blush i love this
mac x rocks 

mac true romanctic on the left x rocks on the right


----------



## Skura (Nov 7, 2009)

Love thing
Frankly Scarlet
Stark Naked

click on pic


----------



## Karrie (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## Spengl (Jan 18, 2010)

Springsheen, Dainty, Peachykeen, Dollymix, Don't be shy, Tippy


----------



## barbie.doll (Feb 7, 2010)

Blushbaby




Gingerly




Melba




Peaches:




Pink Swoon




Sweet as Cocoa


----------



## nichollecaren (Feb 13, 2010)

indoors; no flash










Heavily applied; Merrily,Love Thing, Love Joy, Gleeful, Conjure Up, Superdupernatural on NC50 ; outdoors, no flash.


----------



## NorthGirl (Feb 16, 2010)

MAC Style Demon (left)
MAC Just a pinch gel blush (right)







MAC Petalpoint*












*MAC Don't Be Shy












*MAC Stark Naked










*


----------



## xMyrrr (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## BellaGemma (Mar 6, 2010)

*Top row (left to right) :* MAC Well Dressed, MAC Smooth Merge MSF (LE), MAC Blonde MSF (LE), MAC Moon River (LE)
*Bottom row (left to right) :* MAC true romantic (LE), MAC azalea blossom (LE), Maybelline soft mauve naturally luminous blush, MAC Dame, NARS angelika, MAC petalpoint (LE)


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Mar 9, 2010)

courtesy of Junkie from http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/n...ml#post1894868

 Quote:







L-R: Joyous, Ripe Peach, Fleur Power  
 



*Ripe Peach Blush Ombre LE vs. Style powder blush*

courtesy of obscuria from http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/n...ml#post1889838

 Quote:







Left: Ripe Peach, Right: Style




 

*Wedge eyeshadow vs. Emote blush vs. Sculpt sculpting powder
*
courtesy of purplkaret from http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/n...ml#post1880995

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purplkaret* 

 
_




L-R: Wedge e/s, Emote blush, Sculpt sculpting powder, all applied heavily





L-R: Wedge e/s, Emote blush, Sculpt sculpting powder, light wash

these are all swatched on NC42ish skin. Sculpt has a softer texture so it's easier to build on the cheeks whereas Emote has the typical matte texture so when I apply them onto my cheeks, they turn out almost exactly the same (kinda like the light wash swatch). Wedge seems like a reasonable dupe too. HTH!_


----------



## ktbeta (Mar 29, 2010)

MAC Cute and Tenderling


----------



## wuguimei (Sep 10, 2010)

MAC Dainty


----------



## geeko (Oct 2, 2010)

From my new blog....











Tenderling, Garb, Personal Style, Sincere, Gingerly, Coppertone


----------



## suburbanurgency (Oct 4, 2010)




----------

